# Autochk cannot run due to an error caused by a recently installed software package



## hotzpacho (Sep 4, 2015)

hello everyone,

I'm new to the forum, but in need of some help. 

About 2 weeks ago i had a few windows updates. During the update process the system seemed to have froze so i had to do a hard restart. The process repeated itself about 2 times and finally on the final restart i received an autochk scan prior to windows which resulted in the error: "Autochk cannot run due to an error caused by a recently installed software package"

I tried to run a chkdsk command but it wouldn't perform due to using the C drive. I scheduled a fix and repair on startup but it wouldn't solve the problem. Now upon any restart or boot up the autochk runs with the same problem.

I tried to run a chkdsk cmd prompt from the original install disk but no drives were available in recovery options. So i'm left confused on how to solve this problem. Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance

Windows 7 pro 64 bit
32GB RAM
Crucial 256GB SSD
Intel I7-3820
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
GTX580 fermi


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Use this software here on attempting to check your drive:

How to perform a Seagate's Seatools Test - Tech Support Forum


----------



## hotzpacho (Sep 4, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> Use this software here on attempting to check your drive:
> 
> How to perform a Seagate's Seatools Test - Tech Support Forum


Seagate seatools will work with a crucial drive?


----------



## sunnysky50m (Mar 31, 2008)

1. Uninstall the recent software ( Security software?)

2. Schedule chkdsk on restart

3. Restart


----------



## hotzpacho (Sep 4, 2015)

sunnysky50m said:


> 1. Uninstall the recent software ( Security software?)
> 
> 2. Schedule chkdsk on restart
> 
> 3. Restart


already tried that and no luck


----------



## hotzpacho (Sep 4, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> Use this software here on attempting to check your drive:
> 
> How to perform a Seagate's Seatools Test - Tech Support Forum


what information would you like?

I installed the windows version because i can still use my computer. I ran a S.M.A.R.T. Check and a short drive test, and both passed. Short Generic passed, but long generic failed.


----------



## hotzpacho (Sep 4, 2015)

any solutions out there?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, difficult to be certain although at this stage I would not worry about seatools diagnostics failing the long generic test, on an ssd it could be a ntfs file system error.

First thing is to look at the ntfs system, if flagged you will not be able to run chkdsk.

Go to start, search and type:- cmd right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt copy paste:-

fsutil dirty query c: > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter) this assumes the OS is on drive c: (if not change).

Next at the cmd prompt copy paste this cmd:-

reg query "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager" > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter)

Please copy paste both notepad outcomes here.


----------



## hotzpacho (Sep 4, 2015)

jenae said:


> Hi, difficult to be certain although at this stage I would not worry about seatools diagnostics failing the long generic test, on an ssd it could be a ntfs file system error.
> 
> First thing is to look at the ntfs system, if flagged you will not be able to run chkdsk.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the response, attached below:

Volume - c: is Dirty

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager
CriticalSectionTimeout REG_DWORD 0x278d00
GlobalFlag REG_DWORD 0x0
HeapDeCommitFreeBlockThreshold REG_DWORD 0x0
HeapDeCommitTotalFreeThreshold REG_DWORD 0x0
HeapSegmentCommit REG_DWORD 0x0
HeapSegmentReserve REG_DWORD 0x0
ProcessorControl REG_DWORD 0x2
ResourceTimeoutCount REG_DWORD 0x9e340
BootExecute REG_MULTI_SZ autocheck autochk *
ExcludeFromKnownDlls REG_MULTI_SZ 
ObjectDirectories REG_MULTI_SZ \Windows\0\RPC Control
ProtectionMode REG_DWORD 0x1
NumberOfInitialSessions REG_DWORD 0x2
SetupExecute REG_MULTI_SZ 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\AppCompatCache
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Configuration Manager
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\DOS Devices
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Environment
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Executive
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\FileRenameOperations
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\I/O System
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\kernel
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\KnownDLLs
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Power
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Quota System
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\SubSystems
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\WPA


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, we need you to boot to safe mode and select the RE "repair your computer" option, go past the language window and when offered select "command prompt".

At the x: sources> prompt type:-

bcdedit | find "osdevice" (press enter) type exactly as seen here the | is called a pipe and can be found above the \ key. It will return a OS .. partition (drive letter), it is this drive letter we use in the next cmd:- (we will assume c

chkdsk c: /r (press enter) chkdsk will run can take a long time after this restart computer.

Now if this fails reboot to safe mode and enter the RE again, run the bcdedit cmd to determine what drive the OS has been assigned in the RE use it in this cmd:- type:-

C: (press enter)

Next type:-

fsutil resource setautoreset true %systemdrive%\ (press enter) Restart computer. If prompted to run a chkdsk allow.


----------



## hotzpacho (Sep 4, 2015)

i went to boot into safe mode, pressed f8 > did not boot into safe mode, instead it gave me bios options to boot from such as ssd, disk drive etc. After restarting i can no longer get internet connection even though my router home page says i'm connected. I'm making this post from a 2nd computer on my network. 

after about 5 minutes i was able to get internet on the problematic pc. i have no idea what's happening here.


----------



## hotzpacho (Sep 4, 2015)

It's 1:30 A.M. where i'm at and i need to get a little shut eye, i'll follow any directions you post tonight when i wake up in the morning. I'll talk to you tomorrow, thank you!


----------



## hotzpacho (Sep 4, 2015)

jenae said:


> Hi, we need you to boot to safe mode and select the RE "repair your computer" option, go past the language window and when offered select "command prompt".
> 
> At the x: sources> prompt type:-
> 
> ...


any idea as to why i can't boot into safe mode?


----------



## sunnysky50m (Mar 31, 2008)

tap f5 ? then at the Windows boot menu f8 (?)


----------



## hotzpacho (Sep 4, 2015)

sunnysky50m said:


> tap f5 ? then at the Windows boot menu f8 (?)


got it to work. F5 > F8 > Repair computer > pass language and name > Cmd prompt > bcdedit | find "osdevice" > Partition: E

I'm assuming E is the letter i will used for chkdsk?


----------



## hotzpacho (Sep 4, 2015)

Here's what i did:

chkdisk e: /r > Ran through process (5 stages)

in stage 4

windows replace bad clusters in file 118547 of name \Windows\Winsxs\MANIFE~2\WOA30A~1.MAN
File data verification completed
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
35984847 free clusters processed.
free space verification is completed.
adding 2 bad clusters to the bad cluster file.
CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the master file table <MFT> bitmap.
correcting errors in the volume bitmap
windows has made corrections to the file system.

24982455 kb total disk space
105316152 kb in 170456 files
11236 kb in 33939 indexes
8 kb in bad sectors
457467 kb in use by system
65536 kb occupied by log file
143939392 kb available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit
62456063 total allocation units on disk.
35984848 allocation units available on disk.

failed to transfer logged messages to the event log with status 50.
x:\windows\system32>

I then closed the command prompt and restarted. What's next?


----------

